# Another great vid on the Bulls Brose Motor pulling a steep climb....



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Sounds like someone was running behind you with a dying leaf blower.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

If my Levo made that kind of noise I would sell it. Just saying....


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Same motor Brose...some are going to be louder than others for sure...they are not completely without issues or noise either...he was in Mode 3 on a steep incline where a lot of TORQUE is required and that would make it noisier as well...just sayin'...this is on flat pavement and it's easily to discern the Brose Motor pulling....going to be louder on steep inclines and when you are in the HIGHER levels of performance and torque....




https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=83359
"The Turbo Levo has a motor and drivetrain system that is designed for mountain bikes. Thus, it has enough low end torque delivered at low speeds to help the rider get up the steepest hills. The motor is incredibly quiet as well and the rider can hardly hear it working.* It is at its loudest when under very high torque loads and rpm when climbing steep walls.*" Specialized Turbo Levo e-bike - Mtbr.com | Page 3
"Cons:
The motor produces a noticeable whining noise that increases with RPM and lacks shift sensing which means you can really mash your gears when shifting up (straining the chain, sprockets and derailleur)"
https://electricbikereview.com/specialized/s-works-turbo-levo-fsr-6fattie/


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Another Levo, making the Brose Noise on flat pavement...I think it's the camera position more than anything?


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

That camera is picking vibrations from the tire and free hub also. Maybe I'm going deaf but I have two Levos and they are nearly silent. When I am riding behind my wife I can't hear hers. Also, the new firmware updates help with gear mashing.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Giant Warp said:


> That camera is picking vibrations from the tire and free hub also. Maybe I'm going deaf but I have two Levos and they are nearly silent. When I am riding behind my wife I can't hear hers. Also, the new firmware updates help with gear mashing.


That's great to hear and a BIG plus for ebiking...hope they all become quieter and quieter, that will be the secret to acceptance in a lot of places...pulling max level on a steep incline with the motor making full torque is probably going to make some noise though...even on the Brose, but with that said, I did forget the Levo is IP 67 rated and that could be helping a lot toward noise suppression...where the Bulls are only IP 56 rated, so that could be the difference right there...of course the price is a big difference as well...


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

Aptly named as it does sound like a cow or bull LOL.


----------

